# prayers for ex



## lablover (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm not sure where to post this.....Two years ago my husband and I divorced due to his cheating.  Eight months later he moved back in with me with the "it'll never happen again"  Well he has and has confessed to me that he has a restless soul and he knows what he's doing is wrong but something is eating him alive.  We have gone our seperate ways.  I pray and ask for your prayers that he finds peace inside himself.  He is a good man, just having himself some problems.  I pray God will reach out to him.


----------



## BRIAN1 (Feb 1, 2011)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Ronnie T (Feb 1, 2011)

I pray for you and your children that all will be well.
I pray for your X that he will be born again into Jesus Christ.


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 1, 2011)

Prayers sent,sister. 
Not to sound like I'm trying to make excuses,but this economy has got many of us between a rock and a hard place.If your ex is out of work,it may be part of the cause of his behavior.


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2011)

sent.


----------



## Jasper (Feb 1, 2011)

Prayers sent for you both!


----------



## lablover (Feb 1, 2011)

not out of work and i thought all was almost perfect. didnt see it coming either time. feel like a fool.


----------



## Michael F. Gray (Feb 1, 2011)

A wise man once said sin will keep you from the Bible, or the Bible will keep you from sin. I commend you for Praying for, and seeking Prayers for your ex, but the truth is we can't help him until he is ready to help himself. If he get's ready to seek the Lord, well Jesus said he came to seek and save those which were lost. Those that seek him early,... find him. I hope you find Peace and fullfillment.


----------



## HawgWild23 (Feb 1, 2011)

Michael F. Gray said:


> A wise man once said sin will keep you from the Bible, or the Bible will keep you from sin. I commend you for Praying for, and seeking Prayers for your ex, but the truth is we can't help him until he is ready to help himself. If he get's ready to seek the Lord, well Jesus said he came to seek and save those which were lost. Those that seek him early,... find him. I hope you find Peace and fullfillment.



so true. Prayer sent for you. Prayer sent for your X to find Jesus Christ. Being a good man does not get you to haven.


----------



## lablover (Feb 1, 2011)

amen


----------



## Paymaster (Feb 1, 2011)

My Prayers are added as well.


----------



## lablover (Feb 2, 2011)

I need the prayers today, feeling really BITTER and thats not right.  Thanks everyone.


----------



## HawgWild23 (Feb 2, 2011)

praying for you. just put it in GODS hands


----------



## Inthegarge (Feb 2, 2011)

Praying for God's will in your life and your X's............................RW


----------



## Lorri (Feb 12, 2011)

lablover said:


> I need the prayers today, feeling really BITTER and thats not right.  Thanks everyone.



Been right where you have been - my exhusband was having affair with a so called friend of mine- but you will have those emotions but lean to God and talk to God about it and it will get easier.

You wonder what you did wrong but it isn't you - it is something they have to deal with because my ex husband did the same thing to his first wife - he isn't happy with himself and doesn't care who he hurts - it will happen again but it won't happen to me.

God has sent me a Godly man - my exhusband wasn't right with God - he drank alot and kept secrets.  

I would pray every day for God to send me a Godly man and he did and the man I am married to now puts God first and would never hurt me.


----------



## StriperAddict (Feb 12, 2011)

Prayers from here also.

Lorri, great testimony of His grace and work in your life. With God, all things are possible!


----------



## MTMiller (Feb 12, 2011)

Still praying for your situation and hope God gives you favor in a big way soon.


----------



## Lorri (Feb 13, 2011)

Thank you and Amen with God, all things are possible.



StriperAddict said:


> Prayers from here also.
> 
> Lorri, great testimony of His grace and work in your life. With God, all things are possible!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 13, 2011)

I have been where you are today, it is a mixture of emotion.  Loss of the ability to trust someone is the greatest betrayal.

The fact that you are asking others to pray for him is an outstanding tribute to your own character.  Will do.


----------



## speedcop (Feb 13, 2011)

trust in the Lord and it will get better


----------



## lablover (Feb 15, 2011)

I would like to thank all of yall.  I (he) needs all the prayers we can get.  I hope he can find peace within himself and I pray that I dont hold what he's done against other people.  Thanks again folks!


----------



## Core Lokt (Feb 18, 2011)

Prayers said LL


----------



## Lorri (Feb 20, 2011)

lablover said:


> I would like to thank all of yall.  I (he) needs all the prayers we can get.  I hope he can find peace within himself and I pray that I dont hold what he's done against other people.  Thanks again folks!



I never thought I would forgive my exhusband for what he did but having faith in God will help you to forgive your  exhusband - I hated my exhusband  hurting me that way and wished bad things - I know that wasn't the Christian way to be and I knew for me to get over it - I had to forgive him so that I could have a good heart again.  Also God opened other opportunites for me and showed me that there would be a Godly man out there for me that loved God like a man should and know how to love me. You will in time find someone to love you like God intend you to be love and you won't hold it against anyone else because not all people are that way.


----------



## Big7 (Feb 27, 2011)

Milkman said:


> I have been where you are today, it is a mixture of emotion.  Loss of the ability to trust someone is the greatest betrayal.
> 
> The fact that you are asking others to pray for him _is an outstanding tribute to your own character._  Will do.



Ain't that the truth!

 's sent! GOOD LUCK.

Hope things go the way you want them to go!


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 28, 2011)

I will add my prayers.  Some men and women don't know what they have until they lose it.  From your posts, I think your ex has made a big mistake.  God's Blessings upon your future.


----------



## lablover (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks to all.  Still hard.  Good days and bad days, today is one of those where I'd like to take a switch to him! Thanks again


----------



## Hut2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Prayers sent lablover, sorry for being late. I've just now seen your request ,I've been in your shoes also. Have faith!


----------



## dawg2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Prayers sent hang in there.


----------



## lablover (Mar 3, 2011)

this mess is just too tough.  not strong enough for it!


----------



## Milkman (Mar 3, 2011)

You may not be able to see it just yet, but the best is yet to come.  Trust me on this, I know from experience. Each day will get better if you will allow it to.

You will find someone new and then want someone to kick you for not meeting them years ago.


----------



## sniper22 (Mar 9, 2011)

lablover said:


> this mess is just too tough.  not strong enough for it!



First let me say I'm sorry for not posting my prayer before now on your thread, please forgive me.?. Now I must say that you don't option of giving up. You are capable of handling anything that comes in your path, for you have proven the be a kind hearted, God fearing christian. You started out by asking for strength and prayers for you ex. this tells me that you have the strength to handle anything that you need to. Put you troubles in Gods hands and let him lift your burdens.
May Gods rays of sunshine sine down on you and put joy in every heart that you contact. God bless


----------



## lablover (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks for all the support and kind words people!


----------



## LittleHolder (Mar 23, 2011)

You are NOT a fool! And you ARE strong enough!  You got Jesus on your side.  See if you can find someone stronger than that!  Hang on girl, please.  Praying for the one causing the pain is an awesome statement about you!  Lablover will be added to my prayers as well as to our little morning prayer we have every morning at work.  God Bless!


----------



## lablover (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks to all! I'm still praying for him, as well as myself.  I swear some days I just want to crawl under a rock  and hide.  Thanks again to all.


----------



## Phoelix (Mar 28, 2011)

Our marriage seemed doomed as well when my wife caught me in 2 separate physical affairs. We separated, then began to talk, and met at the place we first met, to just talk. The situation is'nt always what it seems. I had placed myself in a very vulnerable position by allowing the "enemy" to influence my behavior. This place was created by isolation on both of our parts. She had her life, and I mine, and we both had ideas of our own. I opted to follow Satan's ideas, and boy, did they work out well! Way beyond my expectations. I was well on the way to destroying my marriage, which is exactly what he wanted. Anyway, we met,talked, cried, fought, and held each other for hours, and finally agreed to try to save our marriage. She had a list of things for me to do, if I was really serious. I agreed to a blood test, and meeting with a gentlemen at the Church for counseling, and of course not ever speaking to either woman again. Our Church was simply phenomenal. I met with "James" (a "Stephens minister) for over a year on a weekly basis, after I fell to my knees and surrendered my life to Jesus, and slowly began to recover from my walk with Satan. My wife admitted, and apologized for playing her part by adding to the isolation that created this situation.  Now, 4 years after the affairs, we are both dedicate Christians and involved in some of the programs that offer help to other couples at the Church. We both agree that what happened to us was to strengthen us and to share our story so that others may gain from our experience. We are happier now than we have been in our 18 years of marriage, and very much in love with each other. We renewed our vows in a wonderful ceremony that we'll never forget...This can pass if both parties are willing to work at their marriage, regardless of what happened, and allow God to do his work in your lives...God is Great!


----------



## Lorri (Mar 31, 2011)

Phoelix said:


> Our marriage seemed doomed as well when my wife caught me in 2 separate physical affairs. We separated, then began to talk, and met at the place we first met, to just talk. The situation is'nt always what it seems. I had placed myself in a very vulnerable position by allowing the "enemy" to influence my behavior. This place was created by isolation on both of our parts. She had her life, and I mine, and we both had ideas of our own. I opted to follow Satan's ideas, and boy, did they work out well! Way beyond my expectations. I was well on the way to destroying my marriage, which is exactly what he wanted. Anyway, we met,talked, cried, fought, and held each other for hours, and finally agreed to try to save our marriage. She had a list of things for me to do, if I was really serious. I agreed to a blood test, and meeting with a gentlemen at the Church for counseling, and of course not ever speaking to either woman again. Our Church was simply phenomenal. I met with "James" (a "Stephens minister) for over a year on a weekly basis, after I fell to my knees and surrendered my life to Jesus, and slowly began to recover from my walk with Satan. My wife admitted, and apologized for playing her part by adding to the isolation that created this situation.  Now, 4 years after the affairs, we are both dedicate Christians and involved in some of the programs that offer help to other couples at the Church. We both agree that what happened to us was to strengthen us and to share our story so that others may gain from our experience. We are happier now than we have been in our 18 years of marriage, and very much in love with each other. We renewed our vows in a wonderful ceremony that we'll never forget...This can pass if both parties are willing to work at their marriage, regardless of what happened, and allow God to do his work in your lives...God is Great!



that is AWESOME - I am happy for you all - the problem is that most people don't focus on God or don't have God in their lives and that is when the marriage goes sour and won't go to counseling or seek help.


----------



## ATLGA (Apr 3, 2011)

littleholder said:


> you are not a fool! And you are strong enough!  You got jesus on your side.  See if you can find someone stronger than that!  Hang on girl, please.  Praying for the one causing the pain is an awesome statement about you!  Lablover will be added to my prayers as well as to our little morning prayer we have every morning at work.  God bless!



+1 !!!


----------



## lablover (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks to all. It's getting better day by day.  I continue to pray for him.  He needs it,  and I'm finally ok with all this mess.


----------



## Core Lokt (Apr 7, 2011)

lablover said:


> Thanks to all. It's getting better day by day.  I continue to pray for him.  He needs it,  and I'm finally ok with all this mess.



I'm glad to hear this! You are still in my prayers.


----------



## lablover (Apr 7, 2011)

Well folks I have a date this saturday night.  I'm nervous, it's been years since the last one.  Thanks to all.


----------



## HawgWild23 (Apr 7, 2011)

good luck


----------



## Lorri (Apr 10, 2011)

lablover said:


> Well folks I have a date this saturday night.  I'm nervous, it's been years since the last one.  Thanks to all.



Well how did the date go - I hope everything is getting better for you - it takes time and things are scary cause you are worried you might be making a mistake or it can happen all over again but have faith in God and he will show the direction to take.


----------



## lablover (Apr 12, 2011)

Lorri, there was a death in his family.  We have rescheduled.


----------



## Lorri (Apr 12, 2011)

lablover said:


> Lorri, there was a death in his family.  We have rescheduled.



Sorry to hear about the death in his family - hope you are talking on the phone and getting to know each other - keep us posted.

Prayers for you still.


----------



## lablover (May 4, 2011)

update on the ex....guess our prayers have helped. said he's been going to church and has realized that he made some huge mistakes.  wants to come home...not ready for that but will continue to pray for him as well as myself.  thanks to all!


----------



## HawgWild23 (May 4, 2011)

good deal.


----------



## crackerdave (May 4, 2011)

lablover said:


> update on the ex....guess our prayers have helped. said he's been going to church and has realized that he made some huge mistakes.  wants to come home...not ready for that but will continue to pray for him as well as myself.  thanks to all!



You just made my day,sister! May Jesus heal both your hearts.


----------



## fatboy84 (May 4, 2011)

lablover said:


> update on the ex....guess our prayers have helped. said he's been going to church and has realized that he made some huge mistakes.  wants to come home...not ready for that but will continue to pray for him as well as myself.  thanks to all!



Does this mean I shouldn't PM if the wife gits tired of me and runs me off? 


Just kidding....  Glad to hear the prayers are working.  Praying for you as you make your decision.


----------



## HD28 (May 4, 2011)

lablover said:


> not out of work and i thought all was almost perfect. didnt see it coming either time. feel like a fool.



Been there EXACTLY! Prayers sent for you.


----------



## Ronnie T (May 4, 2011)

I think you're being a great example for him.
But be very careful with him.


----------

